# Five Channel Amp Advice



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi guys. I've been lurking the forums for a few weeks, and I've seem to have hit a wall in my research. I'm hoping you guys can set me straight.

Background: 2010 Nissan Xterra with an Alpine iDA-X305, plus the PXA-H100 processor. I recently swapped out the stock speakers for Memphis M-Class (6x9 components in front and 6.5 coax in the rear). It's MUCH better than stock, but I'm looking for more clean volume and more low end bass. I'm going to add a sealed sub but I want to wait and match it to the amp first.

I want to add a five channel amp under the passenger seat to run everything. I've been looking at the only two 5-Channel Amps that I can listen to locally. The Alpine PDX-5 seems to be getting decent reviews, especially the newer models. The other amp I'm looking at.......I can't find much of anything about. It's the Memphis 16-MR5.750. 

http://www.memphiscaraudio.com/documents/MR amps 2011 manual.pdf

Has anyone heard anything about the Memphis or have any experience with it? Every time I search for it I keep running into the Big Belle and I don't want anything that huge.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Budget? If not that limited, JL HD900/5, Audison LRX5.1k.....
Or seperate them, a 4 channel and a monoblock....


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry, my budget is around $1000. If I blow that on the amp, I'll have to wait on the sub for awhile.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Check out Zuki, tons of clean power and quite affordable IMO.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Guys, keep inmind, he want's this to go UNDER the passenger seat. As much as I'd love to tell him to get the Audison LRx5.1k, or even a Zuki, they wont fit. I despise JL and here lately I've heard of a few of their 5Ch amps going dead. I'd go with the Alpine and from what little I've read, their new ones are a bit more stout.


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

I could be very wrong here, but the PDX 5 channel isn't updated to the 'new' PDX line yet, last I saw. things could have changed, but I'm thinking the 5 channel version was either late to update or hasn't yet. 

like I said, I could be very wrong, but it's something to consider if you bite the Alpine bullet. Too bad you have to fit it under the seat, hard to do with a 5 channel


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have the massive audio nx5 and i feel like it has good clean power..a lot of the five channels didnt have enough watts on the sub channel unlike the nx5. sounds good to me..has a small footprint and i've had no problems so far


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

The 900/5 issues lately are user errors. 

Make sure you have a JL warranty and you'll be fine.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

starboy869 said:


> The 900/5 issues lately are user errors.
> 
> Make sure you have a JL warranty and you'll be fine.


He's right. My 900/5 issue turned out to be a broken rca. It wasn't visible until I pulled it out. Swapped the rca and the amp works fine. I would still recommend it.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kenwood Excelon XR-5S
JL XD600/6, XD700/5 or HD900/5
Alpine MRX-v60 or PDX-5
Massive NX5


Maybe small enough...
Polk PA D5000.5
PPI PC740.5


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

Alpine MRX-V60. You could easily purchase 2 of them and spend right at 500$. They are almost identical to the PDX-5's. 

MRX-V60

General
Amplifier Type: Class-D (Digital)
Channel Design: 4 Channel + Subwoofer
Thermal Control: Thermal Management Control
Power Supply: MOSFET
Power Supply Design: DC-DC PWM Power Supply
Board Circuitry: S.T.A.R. Circuitry
Current Protection: Over-Current, Over-Voltage and Thermal Protection
Power Indicator: Top Mounted Blue LED Power Indicator
Speaker-Level Inputs: Speaker Level Inputs
Crossover: Variable Lowpass & Hiighpass Filter
Final Outputs: Direct FET
Board Design: 6-layer Glass Epoxy PC Board
Gain Control: Continuously Adjustable Gain Control
Bass Control: Remote Bass Control (Sold separately)
Bass EQ:
Subsonic Filter:

PDX-5
General
Amplifier Type: Class-D
Channel Design: 4 Channel + 1 Channel (Mono)
Thermal Control: Thermal Management Control
Power Supply: DC-DC PWM Power Supply
Power Supply Design: Direct FET Power
Board Circuitry: STAR Circuitry
Current Protection: Over-Current, Over-Voltage and Thermal Protection
Power Indicator: Top/Side Mounted LED Power/Status Indicator
RCA Output: Gold Plated RCA Input Connectors
Crossover: Adjustable Low-Pass/High-Pass
Connector Plating: Gold Plated Input, Output, Power and Speaker Terminals
Pre-Amp Stage: Discrete
Board Design: Dual Sided Glass Epoxy PC Board
Gain Control: Continuously Adjustable Gain Control


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

1990tsi said:


> Too bad you have to fit it under the seat, hard to do with a 5 channel


I hear you there.

I'm going under the seat for two reasons. I don't want to permanently lose cargo space, and my wife is insisting on non-intrusive and non-visible. I can quick disconnect a sub and remove it but I don't think I'll have that option with the amp.


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, It's seriously appreciated. 

In regards to the Memphis 16-MR5.750, I'm guessing by the lack of responses that you guys haven't heard much about it either. The guys locally are selling it for $500ish, which puts it in the same price range as the Alpine PDX another shop has. The JL Audio 900/5 is looking good, but is double the price. I'd have to wait on the sub for a few months, but I don't want to cheap out on the amp either. I'm going to try and hunt down (and listen to) as many of the others as I can within an hour or two drive. I like to support local shops when I can, so long as their prices aren't outrageous and they're good people.


If you don't mind one last question related to these Five Channel D-Class amps. How much air do they need? I poked around this afternoon and found two other possible places I might be able to put the amp, but neither offers great circulation. One is under the back seat, the scissor jack is stored there. The other is a hidden storage compartment under the rear floorboards in the cargo area.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

dsauce16 said:


> i have the massive audio nx5 and i feel like it has good clean power..a lot of the five channels didnt have enough watts on the sub channel unlike the nx5. sounds good to me..has a small footprint and i've had no problems so far


Great amp...sounds awesome in my buddy's F150.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the Kenwood XR-5S and it was mounted under the driver in my Tacoma. Never overheated and ran good. I have since removed it and traded in the truck for something smaller and easier on fuel. Now I want to try the JL XD's.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

From: The CES 2012 product discussion thread



jim walter said:


> New PDX-V9 (5CH replacing the PDX-5). Now with 500W RMS on the sub channel and 100x4 on the mains .... Plus an 18dB improvement in Signal/Noise and full on band pass filters to allow for an active 3-way setup.





jim walter said:


> Shipping in March.


Supposedly it's MSRP is $699.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

^ that sounds nice


----------



## therover1991 (Dec 4, 2011)

the new alpine 5 channel, the v9, is coming out soon. 100 watts a channel on the 4 channel part and the sub channel is 500 i believe. Not sure of the price however and if you want to wait for its release.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

therover1991 said:


> the new alpine 5 channel, the v9, is coming out soon. 100 watts a channel on the 4 channel part and the sub channel is 500 i believe. Not sure of the price however and if you want to wait for its release.


Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## therover1991 (Dec 4, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> Why didn't I think of that?


Whoops didn't see someone else already posted it.


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

Considering that it's still January, I'm OK with waiting until spring to tear into my truck.

Everything about the new Alpine PDX-V9 sounds good. It's on the top of the list now. I still think I want to hear it first, and am willing to drive a bit to do that, but the specs look pretty nice!


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

love my pdx5. rated at 124x4 + 420x1 and fits perfectly under the seat in my 911.


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm currently running a PDX-F4 and it is a great amp. 

The PDX-V9 looks like it will be an awesome amp with a fair price.


----------



## tmoney (Oct 10, 2010)

Kendwood xr-5s


----------



## therover1991 (Dec 4, 2011)

DirkDiggler87 said:


> I'm currently running a PDX-F4 and it is a great amp.
> 
> The PDX-V9 looks like it will be an awesome amp with a fair price.


The pdx f4 is a solid amp. i also have an m6 and love it as well. 

Had I not purchased both of them this past fall I would have waited for the v9 to come out. Could have killed two birds with one stone.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Your good options are all provided.

Ill lean towards jl xd and an efficient sub to match the 300 watts or so as I was impressed with the xd and lets say, not impressed with any pdx amp I ever had.

The kenwood is the best for the money.

Just match the sub power requirements to the amp and all will be fine.

You can also look at polks 5channel


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ You have pm sir...


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^
I 3rd them and this is why..
I did alot of research on this subject and here is what I found. For what it is worth....
$500 and under..
JL xd 700/5
Kenwood xr-5s
Alpine pdx-5 (this alpine is not up-dated like the other Pdx's yet s/n is lower)
Arc-5080
Massive nx-5

$500 and up
JL hd900
Audison

There were more but did not look that much they were over my budget, and then I got a steal on 2 Alpine's pdx-F6 and M6


For what you are powering and size/heat factor I would shoot for the JL-Kenwood- Arc or the Alpine. If the alpine is up-dated its a great amp I have a pdx-f6 and apdx-m6 no noise and lots of power. I have a few friends who are all over the JL xd's and the are happy with them...I looked into the kenwood and it has alot of possitive feed back and good power..The arc is under $200 on ebay now so thats a steal....Good luck I don't think you would be disapointed with any of these...They differ on sub power the most that is what I would be looking at..


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

mark620 said:


> If the alpine is up-dated its a great amp



the original pdx5 is still a great amp and can be found used for ~$300 or less. hard to beat that power (on 2, 3 or 4 ohm on each channel) on 5 channels in such a small form factor with low draw for under $300.


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^
True but that amp has had alot of noise problems and used you might come accrossed that first run of them. I wish they did the same to the pdx-5 as they did with the f-4 f-6 m-6 and m-12
The new one sounds like it will be sweet...

Really the steal right now is the Kenwood xr-5s..You can score new for $300


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have yet to see a Kenwood amp do its rated power. I don't know why, I just have a real problem with companies/products that do that. I'm not saying it's a bad amp, but it would be dead last on my list. Out of the ones listed, I like the Arc or the Alpine/s. 

I didn't settle, and I hope you don't either, but also, I had the space, so I bought an Audison LRx5.1k.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

mark620 said:


> ^^^
> True but that amp has had alot of noise problems and used you might come accrossed that first run of them. I wish they did the same to the pdx-5 as they did with the f-4 f-6 m-6 and m-12
> The new one sounds like it will be sweet...


i have had every version of the pdx amp there is at one point (4.100, 4.150, 2.150, 1.600, 1.1000, pdx5) and never once had a problem with noise. actually i have never had any problems with any of them. ever. in 3 different vehicles.


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

nineball said:


> i have had every version of the pdx amp there is at one point (4.100, 4.150, 2.150, 1.600, 1.1000, pdx5) and never once had a problem with noise. actually i have never had any problems with any of them. ever. in 3 different vehicles.


Same here. I have had two F4's, M12, 1.1000 and a 2.150. Never had any noise issues or any issues at all. I did prefer my JL 1000/1v2 over the Alpine mono's but the small size makes up for it.

I have my Focal's running off an F4 passive and it sounds so clean. My best front stage so far(newb).


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

smgreen20 said:


> I have yet to see a Kenwood amp do its rated power. I don't know why, I just have a real problem with companies/products that do that. I'm not saying it's a bad amp, but it would be dead last on my list. Out of the ones listed, I like the Arc or the Alpine/s.
> 
> I didn't settle, and I hope you don't either, but also, I had the space, so I bought an Audison LRx5.1k.


The x4r exceeded rated power. Are there tests on the newer digital kenwoods that prove they don't put out rated power? Where?


----------



## tmoney (Oct 10, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> I have yet to see a Kenwood amp do its rated power. I don't know why, I just have a real problem with companies/products that do that. I'm not saying it's a bad amp, but it would be dead last on my list. Out of the ones listed, I like the Arc or the Alpine/s.
> 
> I didn't settle, and I hope you don't either, but also, I had the space, so I bought an Audison LRx5.1k.


I have a xr-4s and a xr-1s and they both seems to be doing rated power! I haven't had it benched, but I have had other amps that spec where similar and the Kenwood does better!


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have come accrossed a thread, I don't remember where I read it...But he bench tested the kenwood and it was on the money with specs,it produced more than rated...It is a good amp and reveiws are saying the same...for the $$$$$ its a bang

I have alpines and no problems ever, my buddy has a shop and the pdx first gen he had a few with noise. I think that problem is gone now. The arc is a steal but a little low on sub power...

What are your thoughts on th jl xd's


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

I didnt see the Eclipse XA5000 listed. Under rated, nice SQ, and can be had for around $200 new or used depending on how lucky you are.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The reviews I read were in issues of CA&E. I know that was years ago, but the last one I saw was in PA&S, and it didn't make rated power either. that was some time last summer, maybe longer. So there is the time and the possibility that Kenwood got their act together concerning their amps.

I missed that Eclipse XA5000, THAT would be my 1st choice.


----------



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

nineball said:


> i have had every version of the pdx amp there is at one point (4.100, 4.150, 2.150, 1.600, 1.1000, pdx5) and never once had a problem with noise. actually i have never had any problems with any of them. ever. in 3 different vehicles.


I've heard people mention these noise issues....I've been running my PDX amps for a couple years now...knock on wood.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

smgreen20 said:


> The reviews I read were in issues of CA&E. I know that was years ago, but the last one I saw was in PA&S, and it didn't make rated power either. that was some time last summer, maybe longer. So there is the time and the possibility that Kenwood got their act together concerning their amps.
> 
> I missed that Eclipse XA5000, THAT would be my 1st choice.


That was a review for the bottom of the line A/B kenwood 2 channel that sellS for $100. The x series are conservatively rated. Totally different amps


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> I missed that Eclipse XA5000, THAT would be my 1st choice.


On quick inspection, most e-tailers are out of stock. I'll keep an eye out though!

Plenty of food for thought here, so I'm most definitely waiting for a few months until it digests (or some deal of the century appears :laugh: )


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I have an infinity kappa z 4 its 4x125 class D. It works really well. I would recommend trying the 5ch but is only 4x50 and 1x350. They are semi long with the connections but small otherwise and quite thin.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

tmoney said:


> I have a xr-4s and a xr-1s and they both seems to be doing rated power! I haven't had it benched, but I have had other amps that spec where similar and the Kenwood does better!




Kenwood amps do the rated power, and benchmark very clean overall (very good noise level, 85dB channel separation, etc). Ok, this opinion is based only on the review of a European version of XR-4S


153watts at 4ohms
203watts at 2ohms

This is at 1%THD with 14.4V battery. So it does about 25% more than the rated, but in a car with lower voltage it seems like this implies approximately the rated power. I assume by translation that the 5-channel amplifier has similar characteristics. It seems like a high quality product to me. I would rank these Kenwood Class D amps above the new PPI Phantom. I would not hesitate buying one.

If I was patient, I'd wait for the new PDX 5-channel, but for the impatient people, this Kenwood should be a safe bet.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Have you measured to see just how much space you actually have?


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

WLDock said:


> Have you measured to see just how much space you actually have?


I didn't pull the seat, but its about 11"x13"x4"


----------



## slater (Nov 21, 2010)

i know this is two weeks old, but i couldn't help myself.  

PDX-V9 5 Channel PDX Power Digital Amplifier

CEA-2006 Amplifier Ratings: 100W RMS x 4 + 500W x 1[4/2 ohm @ 14.4V ≤ 0.05% THD+N]
S/N: 94dB (ref: 1W into 4 ohm)
Remote bass knob compatible (RUX-KNOB, sold separately)
Available: March
MAP: $699.95

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

this is what i'm waiting for! march can't get here quick enough


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

No worries, I haven't bought one yet so I definitely appreciate the input. 

That Alpine is one of the front runners right now. :cool2:


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

Mmats 6150D
Very very small - should fit under just about any seat
Class D, so little heat
150w x 6 @ 4 Ohm or 
150w x 4 @ 4 Ohm + 1000w x 1 @ 1 Ohm or
250w x 6 @ 2 Ohm or
250w x 4 @ 2 Ohm + 1000w x 1 @ 1 Ohm

Made in the USA


----------



## Panchito P (Mar 3, 2012)

wow I just bought a PDX5 for $300 new on ebay yesterday and now im seeing this PDX-V9..............if its available within the next few weeks imma have to get that instead


----------



## slater (Nov 21, 2010)

i know this is old and you probably already got an amp, but the alpine v9 is out just an fyi. i thought you would like to know since you were interested in it earlier.


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

My local shop keeps telling me that its not available yet....but I see that the E-tailers are singing a different tune. The prices are all over the place as well. I might wait a bit for the bigger ones to drop from MSRP.

The bump is definitely appreciated.


----------



## MeentSS02 (Feb 14, 2012)

I was seriously space constrained with my Viper, so I went with the Kenwood XR-5s to drive a set of components (bridged the 4 channels) and a single 10" sub. I've only had it installed for a week, but I've been very impressed...the car itself is very noisy, and this amp easily overpowers that noise, and sounds very good doing it. It was nice having all the terminals on one side too.


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

sqshoestring said:


> I have an infinity kappa z 4 its 4x125 class D. It works really well. I would recommend trying the 5ch but is only 4x50 and 1x350. They are semi long with the connections but small otherwise and quite thin.


I had the Kappa 5 for a little while it seemed adequate enough, but compared to the Kappa 4 and Kappa One I feel like they could have gotten more power from the size of the amp. Even pushing it hard it never went into thermal just kept going without any problems.


----------

